# Content Management System



## lighttechie5948 (Dec 27, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good Content Management System (CMS) to use for making a cast portal. To post rehearsal reports, contact sheets, etc.


----------



## dcollins (Dec 27, 2009)

I've always used a wiki; my current theater company has one that is maintained by our school, and in the past I've always had my school host one or host it myself with dyndns or something of that nature. Simple to setup, free, and an intuitive UI.


----------



## lighttechie5948 (Dec 27, 2009)

dcollins said:


> I've always used a wiki; my current theater company has one that is maintained by our school, and in the past I've always had my school host one or host it myself with dyndns or something of that nature. Simple to setup, free, and an intuitive UI.



Have any that you can recommend?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## erosing (Dec 28, 2009)

Mediawiki is generally the first choice. Wikipedia is built off of it.


----------



## hyperbuddha (Dec 28, 2009)

Use something like pb wiki free hosting and subdomain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soxred93 (Dec 28, 2009)

I would use MediaWiki, seeing as it's trivial to set up, and it's incredibly easy to use.

(Of course, I'm biased, seeing as I'm a MW dev... > )


----------



## dcollins (Dec 28, 2009)

Soxred93 said:


> I would use MediaWiki, seeing as it's trivial to set up, and it's incredibly easy to use.
> 
> (Of course, I'm biased, seeing as I'm a MW dev... > )



Yeah, I've got to say I'm a little biased as well >.> But I definitely recommend MediaWiki. I've also used PMWiki (or some capitalization thereof) and found it to be somewhat lacking, though perhaps I'm just spoiled.


----------

